# Anonymous April Challenge: “Pining for the Past”



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 1, 2020)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge as chosen by moi is: *Pining for the Past

Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter, so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of April at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 3, 2020)

*
Suck It Hamilton *


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 11, 2020)

*
The Fish-Men Remember*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2020)

*Haiku! (bless you)*

how long can it last
before we long for the past?
untied from the mast

go out-and-about
without concern without doubt
and simply hang-out

where hugs are allowed
descend from the virtual cloud
be part of the crowd


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2020)

*Back When Watermelons Were Cheap*

A steady stream
of seventies super-hits
forever echo
in the corridors
of my mind.

Welcome relics
of simpler times 
when two pairs 
of calloused hands
soothed every sorrow
and the future stretched
across a horizon
hued the blush
of daybreak.

Sweltering summer nights
were spent upon a cot
in the living room
being caressed by
the wheezing breath
of an ancient window fan.

The old black and white, 
proudly sporting mangled rabbit ears,
demanded a short sprint
followed by a twist of the wrist
to switch channels,
and whole watermelons
cost but a dollar.
A life as yet unspoiled
by luxury or tragedy.

Way back, 
when conversation
was first priority
and pinochle ruled Saturday nights,
its enslaved subjects
attending Sunday Mass
with full sets of baggage
beneath eyes of ruby.

Before the future
became the present - 
its horizon stained
the scarlet of harlots' rouge -
and mute bowed heads 
staring at screens
replaced playful banter.

Before those adored hands
slowed, then stilled,
and began to reek of rot,
poisoning my world,
its luster lost eternally.

I'd readily relinquish
ten of my remaining years
for one more night 
upon that narrow cot,
belly bursting with watermelon,
as those hands shuffled cards
until church bells beckoned.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2020)

*Paradise Lost*

Times of careless joy  
and harmless sinning.
Life in the sun,
made up of beginnings,
without a thought  
of where it all would lead.

Blue skies and butterflies,
freedom of heart and mind.
Time to hug
and socialise with new-found friends,
a time of greed for life.

Contrast the fear that walks abroad
through silent poisoned air.
Withdrawn from sight,  
a blight that plays a deadly game
of quiet hide-and-seek.

Life’s exposed fragility
burns hot in every family
as thoughts return to memories;
soft summer heat and barbecues,
a longing ache in every breast
for times so lately lost.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2020)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

